# Do You Sell On Etsy?



## happychick

I've just finished making my store to start selling on Etsy, don't have anything for sale yet. I'll probably have different questions come up, but don't have any at the moment...
I think Etsy is a great way to make money doing the crafty things you love to do anyway! Just wondered, how many of you sell on Etsy too? How much traffic goes through there compared to eBay? 
Maybe we could put links to our stores together here, and support each other.  Seems to me like the joy homesteading and quality handmade items go together...


----------



## BoldViolet

I think I'm going to make one to sell my art. I haven't sold there before.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I'm on the fence about etsy... I may start selling my painted glass on there. I'm not sure how they compare to ebay as far as traffic/etc.

Honestly I'm just nervous about shipping my glass anywhere.... worried about it arriving broken. But if I can get over that worry, then I'll probably be on etsy in the next 6 months or so. I'm looking forward to learning from everyone's experiences!


----------



## happychick

bluemoonluck said:


> I'm on the fence about etsy...



Bluemoonluck, It really wasn't hard to create an account on Etsy, didn't take me long at all. You should be able to ship your stained glass windows unbroken if you use lots of bubble wrap and packing peanuts. *Tip, don't leave any open space inside the box, pressure pack it from all sides, shut the lid and shake it to make sure nothing can move, it nothing does it won't get broken. 
I don't know how well things will do on there, but since I love making stained glass/rose windows made out of tissue paper, felt dolls, leather work, cards, celtic art, beeswax ornaments, calligraphy etc... I'm going to just give it a go and see what happens, hardly costs anything, especially compared to eBay. I had never heard of Etsy before a few weeks ago, and someone saw what my mom and I make for fun and they said 'you've GOT to sell on Etsy! I would BUY those things!'. So I checked into it, *Note: you can't change your username once you've made it, so make it your store name.



I'm hoping lots of people will post their stores here and we can learn how many 'Etsy people' are out there!


----------



## hippygirl

I looked into Etsy 3 or 4 years ago. One of the things I didn't like about it was the only way to get "noticed" was to "convo" (which, if I remember correctly, was to participate a LOT in the forums). I also gathered from the forums that most sales were made by other Etsy sellers rather than non-sellers.

Has it changed?


----------



## happychick

hippygirl said:


> Has it changed?


So far I have not seen anything about forums, but I've only just started. On eBay the way to get noticed is to take great pictures, build a good reputation by pleasing as many sellers as possible, having a list of good feedback, etc. If Etsy is anything like that, I think I can get known fairly soon. (only been doing eBay since January, just upgraded to eBay Store level last week!)

We'll soon see...


----------



## unioncreek

Only put one or two items on at a time. They tend to move down the page real quick and then don't get seen very often. Put some more on two or three days later, that way they'll look at a listing and then see what else you have. I have sold some things on Etsy, but I'm not overly thrilled with it.

Bob


----------



## furholler

I haven't sold anything from Etsy yet. Seems kind of "clicky" to me, but I keep the store going. I need to add some stuff though. YOu can check mine out by using the link in my signature.


----------



## mabeane

I have sold waldorf dolls on etsy for more than three years. Most of my sales are outside sales. It has been a great venue to sell from. (maineartisen)


----------



## girlwithasword

Yep. love etsy. I don't have time to participate in forums, but do send traffic to my etsy site using facebook and other social media. (http://www.girlwithasword.etsy.com if anyone wants to check it out).


----------



## romysbaskets

I tried Etsy a few years ago and did not care for it for different reasons, not just one. I know other people on there, but they are pretty much selling nothing from the site exposure itself which is what I believe you are paying for. The folks I know only sell things when they use other sites to drive them to their pages there, or facebook or handing out their business cards? So it makes me wonder what benefit they are getting from Etsy exposure as a site? Ebay has an advantage from sheer name recognition. The fees are more but it depends on what you are selling. I did very well on ebay but got tired of their fees. I found other avenues worked great for a lot less money? So really you could achieve the same thing by having a blog or a simple website for less money than the other choices depending on what volume you want to move. If you need a shopping cart, they have them really easy to set up now. I like Craigslist too because of the delicate nature of some things I sell and the ease to hand a large order to a customer versus the work of packing those size orders. It can be fun to meet up with people, I always pick a good local spot indoors a coffee shop. 

Best of luck with your decisions...it is free to try, why not?  Just do other things to in case you need back up ways to move your stuff!


----------



## mabeane

I made waldorf dolls and have sold on etsy for almost 4 years. I have enjoyed the experience.


----------



## MollysMom

You can change your user name now. They have made many changes.


----------



## happychick

mabeane said:


> I made waldorf dolls and have sold on etsy for almost 4 years. I have enjoyed the experience.


Waldorf dolls are one of the things I make and was thinking of selling. I'm glad to hear you have done well with it!


----------



## kybarrels

I set up an Etsy store and put several items on it. I sold one item, then I purchased an item from another Etsy store. When the Item arrived it was poorly made of inferior material. It was a piece of junk. I posted a fair feedback. The guy I bought it from gave me a bad feedback for my comments. He told others not to deal with me. I emailed Etsy to complain. After all I had done my part, I ordered the item, paid for it, waited 3 months to get it, then discovered it was a broken piece of junk. I asked them to remove the bad feedback. They said they could not remove it. I removed all my items from Etsy and will not deal with them again. I use my own web site to sell my rustic twig and barrel furniture. BEWARE OF ETSY!


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

I sell on Etsy!! I like it, I direct some of my friends and family there for certain items. I like it that I can use paypal and it costs less than Ebay. I grow and paint gourds in my "spare "time! If you want to add me to your circle let me know!


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

hippygirl said:


> I looked into Etsy 3 or 4 years ago. One of the things I didn't like about it was the only way to get "noticed" was to "convo" (which, if I remember correctly, was to participate a LOT in the forums). I also gathered from the forums that most sales were made by other Etsy sellers rather than non-sellers.
> 
> Has it changed?



Yes!! It has changed! Forums are only for help and admin topics now. I like that a LOT!


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

I circled those of you who shared links, here is my link as well  

http://www.etsy.com/shop/OrchardGift


----------



## happychick

craftyfarmgirl said:


> I circled those of you who shared links, here is my link as well
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/OrchardGift


Neat! Do your items get viewed well on Etsy?

I haven't sold anything yet, but with the holidays fast approaching, I'm going to be selling handmade cards and beeswax ornaments. 

My store:









http://www.etsy.com/shop/FolkOfTheWoodCrafts​


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

happychick said:


> Neat! Do your items get viewed well on Etsy?
> 
> I haven't sold anything yet, but with the holidays fast approaching, I'm going to be selling handmade cards and beeswax ornaments.
> 
> My store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/FolkOfTheWoodCrafts​


I do get views on Etsy, not that great as some people on Etsy but I advertise through facebook with my friends as well as advertise on our local Craigslist. I sell a lot through friends and coworkers , I started a job at a school where everyone is very supportive of coworkers creative ventures. I think since they changed the forums around I get a lot more views now than before. People actually have to search for the stuff on the Etsy search instead of seeing who can post the most in the forums. I can't see how people can be so creative and be online all the time.


----------



## happychick

craftyfarmgirl said:


> I can't see how people can be so creative and be online all the time.


Very good point there!


----------



## sidepasser

craftyfarmgirl said:


> I circled those of you who shared links, here is my link as well
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/OrchardGift


Have you thought of painting your "welcome" signs using pics of real dogs/cats? I thought that would be neat if people could send a pic of their dog or cat and you paint a sign using their pet. Charge 1/2 up front and half when finished? Just a thought and I think those garden signs are cute!

(wish I could draw and paint...sigh...)


----------



## dranger1108

I shop on esty but don't sell on there. I like buying hand made items and usually looking for sugar glider themed items or something I need.


----------



## GoslingFever

I have an Etsy store. 

I like it, and have made several sales.
The only downside I have found so far is when you view my info to the right of an item, it looks like I have only 3 sales. In reality, only 3 people have left feedback.

However, the wonderful souls who took the time to add feedback all gave me 100% so I am not complaining! Just a nitpick note.



If you decide you want to start a group I'll join! Something like "CraftyFarmers" or something - then all the members put in CraftyFarmers as one of the 13 meta tags and then buyers who like to support farmers can search through just those members' shops of Etsy.


----------



## allisonhome

I've tried etsy before. But I stopped since I don't have any artworks to sell now. It's great, I've sold 5 of my works.


----------



## RebelDigger

I opened a shop on etsy in 2008 http://www.etsy.com/shop/alliestrunk. I started out on ebay in 2000. I have sold 7 items on etsy and that was prior to this year (I took a year off and the shop was empty) and just now started back. Ebay's fees are ridiculous and I don't like not being able to tell customers that I will accept checks and money orders. However, from a traffic standpoint ebay wins hand down. I have sold a LOT on ebay and etsy just sort of stagnates there. However, it is cheap so I keep trying.


----------



## VA Susan

I have a shop on Etsy where I sell my note cards. I make more per pack on Etsy than at local craft shops but my Etsy sales have not been too impressive so far. Some of my craft shop customers who live in other places now bought my cards years ago and found me on the internet wanting to buy my cards. They've been my best customers. It was pretty easy to set up the Etsy shop.


----------



## happychick

Thanks for all your great posts everyone -

Well, I've finally got items in my Etsy store! I'm selling handmade beeswax ornaments, cards, dolls and some other unique items. Please check them out  and tips for any area I could improve on from those who have been doing this for awhile would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## VA Susan

Nice work, Happy chick. I love your Celtic Knot cards especially!


----------



## happychick

VA Susan said:


> Nice work, Happy chick. I love your Celtic Knot cards especially!


Thanks!


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

sidepasser said:


> Have you thought of painting your "welcome" signs using pics of real dogs/cats? I thought that would be neat if people could send a pic of their dog or cat and you paint a sign using their pet. Charge 1/2 up front and half when finished? Just a thought and I think those garden signs are cute!
> 
> (wish I could draw and paint...sigh...)


Yes! My mother makes these slates and she does do custom orders from pictures  Thank you!


----------



## GoslingFever

BEAUTIFUL works HappyChick!

Mind if I add you to my "circle"? My shop is DumansArk.Etsy.com.


----------



## happychick

GoslingFever said:


> BEAUTIFUL works HappyChick!
> 
> Mind if I add you to my "circle"? My shop is DumansArk.Etsy.com.


Sure - Thanks!  Checked out your shop, nice!


----------



## VHestin

I recently put up a shop for my mom's jewelry, should be HeartwoodPlus.etsy.com

Not much up there yet, but plan to get more on there.


----------



## happychick

VHestin said:


> Not much up there yet, but plan to get more on there.


Same here!  Nice shop -


I found a 'Etsy Success Series' about 174 people who have been interviewed on how, when & why they quit their day job to go full time with Etsy! http://www.etsy.com/blog/en/tags/etsy-success-qydj/ I guess even though Etsy is smaller then eBay, you can do really good on it. 
Thought I'd share


----------



## VHestin

Thanks! Putting earrings and bracelets up there soon...and eventually gonna get rid of some of our craft supplies there too. Much easier than trying to sell at craft fairs when you have to sit around for hours and pay plenty for booth space(plus gas money to get there and the hassle of getting everything set up to take it down again).


----------



## Ifistav

I started an etsy store a couple of years ago, but just yesterday I listed my first item for sale, and today 2 more. I added a few of you in my circle 

My store is in my siggy if you'd like to take a look.

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Nice cards! 

Well, I got some things listed around the 7th of December, and it's the 13th today & I've already made $44 w/ 2 sales!  The article I linked above sure does make me think about doing even more!...


----------



## Ifistav

Congrats happychick!!! How did you get to those sales? Was it from friends, friends of friends, or how did they come about?

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Ifistav said:


> Congrats happychick!!! How did you get to those sales? Was it from friends, friends of friends, or how did they come about?


The sales were to two complete strangers! My mom makes Waldorf dolls and had 2 dollhouse sized families of 4, they got way more views then anything else I listed, I guess they are popular! 

A tip I've learned from selling on eBay is this: before you list an item, pretend you're the buyer and search for items similar to yours. What catagory are they in? What's a common search term that brings them up? Figure it out and put yours in the place where they're most likely to be seen, with good search terms. Makes the difference of night & day on eBay, seems to help on Etsy.

I'm going through this thread and adding you all to my 'Circle' here...


----------



## Ifistav

Just added another box of cards if anyone's interested 

Ifi


----------



## VHestin

Glad you're making sells, still haven't gotten to add more to our store yet, things as usual got crazy here because I made the mistake of planning to do something ;-)


----------



## happychick

I got one of my wooden Waldorf toys (domino set) put on a 'Vintage Holiday Toys" treasury list!!  

http://www.etsy.com/treasury/OTU3MzM3M3wxNTcwMDU3MTcz/vintage-toys-for-an-old-fashioned-and

I'm started to realize that 'friends', 'circles', 'favorites', 'treasury lists' & 'feedback' are really important for advertising. I'm still figuring out how it all works and what things are called though!


----------



## happychick

Hey, just thought I'd update you guys...This is the first week I've really had time to list a bunch of things - got 30+ things listed in my store this week and have already made 3 sales! Also have someone who is coming back to buy a bunch more that I'm listing tomorrow! So far Etsy has proved better then I thought.  How are all of your store/sales going in this new year?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

happychick said:


> Hey, just thought I'd update you guys...This is the first week I've really had time to list a bunch of things - got 30+ things listed in my store this week and have already made 3 sales! Also have someone who is coming back to buy a bunch more that I'm listing tomorrow! So far Etsy has proved better then I thought.  How are all of your store/sales going in this new year?


Oh Yeay! That is so encouraging. I'm not sure if I even finished opening my store, got so busy for a bit and still have to more committments to fill. Then I'm going to set one up for my furs. The right people have to be out there somewhere. 
Good for you! Just for that, I'm going to visit your store.


----------



## Ifistav

I'm working on some stuff that I'll be putting up either tonight or tomorrow night.

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Good to hear back from you guys!

I listed more all day today, made another 2 sales! I'll get back at it and list more tomorrow... I'll be sure to check out your stores as well.
I think the key is GREAT pictures, and make sure you put your item in the same catagory that everyone else is using for items similar to yours...


----------



## Ifistav

I listed this last night. What do you think? I'd love to get feedback, it's been hard to get feedback, I guess because it's only my friends who see it.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/90174829/baby-announcement

And if you have time, take a look at my FB page in my siggy, I posted some pictures of some decoupage letters I made. Once I perfect them, it'll be something more to try on etsy. Thoughts?

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Nice cards Ifi! As for feedback, since you are listing items that will be for custom orders, have you changed the default in your shop settings that says you don't accept them? 
If not, click on your shop name at the top of Etsy, then click on 'options' under 'shop settings' on the left menu. At the bottom there is a place where you can click either 'enable' or 'disable' for allowing buyers to send custom orders in when they convo you.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have an etsy store, but there is nothing in it right now. I am working on it. As soon as there is stuff, I will post my store link.


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, thanks for the compliment and the tip! I had it disabled, I didn't know any better, thanks for letting me know. Now it's enabled 

Ifi


----------



## Ifistav

lonelyfarmgirl, what will you be selling?

Ifi


----------



## happychick

You're welcome Ifi! Anything on computers always has these defaults that say things we don't want them to.  I thought about changing it for my store, but am not ready yet. Hopefully soon though, as I will be listing a line of hand woven Celtic knot jewelry I make soon!

Lonelyfarmgirl - 
make sure to share your store link when you're ready. If you have any questions put them in this thread and we'll see if we can help as a team. That was my whole idea of starting this thead.


----------



## happychick

While I'm thinking about it: does anyone understand how returns work on Etsy? I know I had to make a return policy with my eBay store for the sake of dealing with not so nice people, but haven't done anything on Etsy yet because I'm not sure and haven't needed to...How can you say you accept returns if you're items are handmade and you take good pictures in the first place? You can't do returns on custom items?!


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, I haven't read anything "formal" about returns, but logically, if the item is custom made, such as someone asked me to make an X number of cards with their names, etc, I wouldn't accept a return. But if the item could be re-sold, then I probably would. Excluding shipping and they would have to pay to return back to me. So I would say it depends on the item. Of course I don't know if there's a formal etsy policy that we have to follow or not.

Ifi


----------



## mammabooh

I'm on Etsy too...have been since November of 2007. I would sell a LOT more if I would get with it and list more often. It seems like I go in spurts where I list and list and then I get bored with it and don't list anything for months.

If anyone has any questions, I can try to answer them. Etsy has changed a lot since I first set up my shop.

For some reason, I can't seem to get my link to show up in my signature...it used to be there, but it's gone now. Anyway, my shop is http://www.etsy.com/shop/PrinkerWink?ref=si_shop


----------



## Ifistav

Hi mamma, that's some nice stuff you're selling! I just favorite'd your store and added you to my circle 

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Hey mammabooh,
Nice store. With over 100 sales you ought to take it more seriously! I added you to my circle as well.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks...I added both of you also. Yes, you're right that I should take it more seriously! I don't have any shows scheduled, so I'd better get with it and list some of my goodies.

Thanks for the kick in the behind.


----------



## Ifistav

Hi ladies, I just added a new card last night. DO you like it?

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Ifi - Very nice. Your store looks great with your new username pic & store banner! 

I listed some new cards too, check them out and tell me what you think!

Well, I really buckled down and got serious with Etsy this week, listed over 75 items...I've already made 11 sales this in 3 days!!!   

Taxes:

My sales have increases dramatically on eBay to the point that I am trying to learn more about taxes...I wonder if there is a certain point you get to on Etsy and you have to start doing them too?


----------



## mammabooh

happychick said:


> Taxes:
> 
> My sales have increases dramatically on eBay to the point that I am trying to learn more about taxes...I wonder if there is a certain point you get to on Etsy and you have to start doing them too?


I have my vendor's license and am a sole proprietorship. I've been claiming everything legally since the get-go. We have to claim it in Ohio. Is it different in your state? I think it's especially important to do everything legally when you do business on-line since everything is so traceable.


----------



## Ifistav

happychic, do you paint those cards yourself? They're gorgeous!

Ifi


----------



## happychick

mammabooh said:


> I have my vendor's license and am a sole proprietorship. I've been claiming everything legally since the get-go. We have to claim it in Ohio. Is it different in your state? I think it's especially important to do everything legally when you do business on-line since everything is so traceable.


Well, the thing is_ I _ consider my selling eBay a 'business', but I'm not technically speaking 'registered' as one. Anyone can sell on eBay without taxes- it's just a matter of when it counts as one...I don't really know what IL's laws are in that area either.


----------



## happychick

Ifistav said:


> happychic, do you paint those cards yourself? They're gorgeous!
> 
> Ifi


Thank you! 
I do the Irish knotwork, and my mom does the painting.  She's great at drawing & watercolor painting. We're both artists (read our Etsy profile)!

(she made the 'happychick' account really, but I do all the posting & internet store work because I'm good at computers)


----------



## Ifistav

I just ordered some wooden letters from ebay so I can decoupage them and try my luck there, haha. Well, actually a set I'll make for a friend who is about to have a little baby girl any time now, but the rest, "Welcome", I'll decoupage and put up on etsy. Now I'll just have to be patient and wait for my package to arrive...

Ifi


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I am not really sure what I will sell. I make such a wide variety of stuff, its hard to stick to one category, so I guess the most appropriate answer, is homemade, or home decorated stuff.


----------



## happychick

Made another 2 sales today! 

Wanted to share something I learned today with you guys: 'shop stats'. log in and hover on your store name at the top of the Etsy page, then click on 'shop stats'. It automatically tracks all buyers activity in your store!! You can see what items are getting the most viewed, what time of day is your peak, how many people clicked on a item of yours vs your shop, what website people are coming from finding your items from, etc! For example I now know that 36 people have clicked on my store link from HomesteadToday.com.  It shows your daily/weekly/monthly revenue at a click of a button. REALLY cool - check it out!

Lonely farm girl, I too am selling a bit of this and that. I'm seeing what handmade items become the most successful, and will be expanding on whatever that is. Seems like a good plan so far.


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, I'm addicted to the shop stats, lol, but I yet haven't seen my revenue, lol. Patience I guess 

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Ifistav said:


> happychick, I'm addicted to the shop stats, lol, but I yet haven't seen my revenue, lol. Patience I guess


Well, I'm addicted to shop stats now!! Wish eBay did that...
I think part of getting more views AND revenue is having LOTS listed. I had 5 items listed for about a month, looking back I got maybe 50 views total. I listed over 70 items this week, and have been averaging at 80-110 views a day!  

Etsy has opened up a whole new world of possibilities for me...


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, looking at your store, seems like you sell stuff that you didn't make yourself (or your mom), am I right? For example, that light switch, which is so pretty. Can you explain to me how that works?

Thanks,

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Ifistav said:


> happychick, looking at your store, seems like you sell stuff that you didn't make yourself (or your mom), am I right? For example, that light switch, which is so pretty. Can you explain to me how that works?


Sure! You can sell 3 different kinds of things of Etsy. (1) anything handmade, (2) supplies for making things, (3) vintage items (made before 1993). Anything that is listed that isn't handmade by us, or crafting supplies, is vintage. :thumb: 
The porcelain light switch came with the older farm house we moved to.


----------



## Ifistav

so the rule for vintage is pre 1993? Well that makes me feel old, haha! Or should I say vintage 

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Ifistav said:


> so the rule for vintage is pre 1993? Well that makes me feel old, haha! Or should I say vintage


I'm only 18 and it even makes ME feel old! 

If you scroll to the bottom of this page, it explains what you can and cannot sell: http://www.etsy.com/sell?ref=si_sell :thumb:


----------



## Ifistav

I should go through my mom's ribbons and lace to see if I can get rid of anything. She gave me a whole bunch of lacy ribbons a couple of years ago, and I haven't been able to incorporate in my cards yet. I should dig them out to see if I can find a good use for them 

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Well, I am just so excited with Etsy - I just have to share! 
I have nearly 120 items listed now, and have made 39 sales, with 71 shop admirers - only been listing since about 2 1/2 months ago! 

How is everyone's new years sales doing? What have you done recently to open or improve your shop? Anything new you've learned?

Right now I am testing Etsy to see how well it's viewed, and if my items have a market. So far I have been very encouraged, (shop stat records for one day's number of views was 330!). I would just love to eventually transition to Etsy full time...I'll just have to see how it goes one step at a time though...


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, unfortunately I can't share your enthusiasm  Of course I don't have many things listed, as I'm still building my inventory, but I think I'm goint to take a little break from etsy and just showcase my cards/decoupage letters on facebook. I'll probably do a craft show in March. Right now what I'm working on is coming up with a nice business name, so I can make this official  But in the meantime, check out my fb page, I have some new pictures there!

Ifi


----------



## happychick

I'm sorry to hear that Ifi. But - getting yourself out there on as many different sites as you can is a good thing. I have seen several people on Etsy who have a lot of the exact same items listed on eBay, just so they can get more traffic. Coming up with a name and getting your inventory and things together may not feel like you're accomplishing much in the $ department - but those things are key to your long term success. 

Checked out your facebook page - very nice! (sent you a PM)


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, I replied to your pm.

Actually I got an order for decoupage letters on fb, woohoo! They're ordering "the best of times", and we already went through the process of selecting the font and the paper combinations. I placed the order for the letters, and I'm very excited!!!
At the same time I ordered the customers letters, I ordered some more so I can start building an inventory, but I believe as far as decoupage letters go, they'll be mostly custom orders.

Ifi


----------



## MDKatie

My Etsy shop is in my signature. I sell felted things, goat milk soap, and soon I'll be selling lip balm. I've had nothing but good experiences with Etsy!

I find blogging and facebooking about the shop brings a lot of traffic. Also, relist those items! It really helps to sell stuff if you relist stuff frequently. It's $.20 per listing to update it, but really worth it. :grin:


----------



## happychick

Ifi - Congratulations on your card/letter order! 

MDKatie - I LOVE your shop! Thank you for sharing and adding your shop to our list here in this thread. You shop is so beautiful...Added you to my circle.


----------



## MDKatie

Thanks happychick! There are some really nice shops posted here!


----------



## happychick

MDKatie said:


> There are some really nice shops posted here!


There sure are!


----------



## VA Susan

I think I've only made about 70 dollars on Etsy in the past year but now my cleaning jobs are drying up so I'm trying to sell my frakturs. I sold quite a few of them when my husband and I did art shows years ago. I'll raise the price if they ever catch on.


----------



## Ifistav

I posted my Welcome decoupage sign on etsy last night, and today I got an order for my monogram notecards from a friend from FB, yay! Not related to each other, but I'm happy for my order.

FYI, the order was placed from the same person who won the giveaway I did last month, so it pays to give freebies once in a while 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9300797...ery&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Good for you Ifi!  You've added some new items since I last checked your shop!


----------



## InHisName

Just got things in our shop!!!!

http://etsy.com/shop/chelseasacres
please check it out, appreciate feedback. Our banner stinks- I do not know how to compress photos in gimp- but it is there, and took a long time to figure out!


----------



## happychick

A beautiful shop, InHisName! I really like the mohair you sell. 
I don't think your banner stinks at all - it's really nice colors that compliment your shop.
A few tips:
1) You should add your 'shop policies' (how your ship, how you accept payment, etc - gives your shop that much more of a professional look)
2) Add 'Waldorf', 'Waldorf Doll' & 'Waldorf Supplies' in your search tags - lots of Waldorf people will LOVE your shop and have use for your supplies, and by adding those words to your search terms you will gets LOADS more traffic.  

Again, your shop is really beautiful - thanks for adding your shop to our list!


----------



## InHisName

thanks for the input- will check out other policies, etc- Had not really looked into that! Do you sell out of the country? How do you determine shipping? Did not include it, as it is "foreign" to me.  
The background color is a picture of a rose patchouli soap bar, actually the ribbon- Just HUGE- could not minimize it, so went with it. 
Will add Waldorf supplies- thanks for the tip! Love your little dolls, too! (and the potholder weaving loom- may go back to get that...)
Where do you go to add to the policies? Found it---- under shop and appearance


----------



## happychick

InHisName said:


> thanks for the input- will check out other policies, etc- Had not really looked into that! Do you sell out of the country? How do you determine shipping? Did not include it, as it is "foreign" to me.
> The background color is a picture of a rose patchouli soap bar, actually the ribbon- Just HUGE- could not minimize it, so went with it.
> Will add Waldorf supplies- thanks for the tip! Love your little dolls, too! (and the potholder weaving loom- may go back to get that...)
> Where do you go to add to the policies? Found it---- under shop and appearance


You can click on my shop policies for ideas, right here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/FolkOfTheWoodCrafts/policy Yours have to be unique to you, and once you make them it's a good idea to stick to them.

As for your international shipping questions:
I do ship internationally, (All over the world on eBay), and on Etsy have made several sales to England, Brazil & Canada already. Just make sure you charge enough. You can calculate what it costs to ship to any country or zip code with eBay's shipping calculator (it's GREAT, just make sure you put in your zip code, their country and the correct package weight it is will always tell you right.) Click here: http://payments.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?EmitSellerShippingCalculator 
Most of the time you should ship USPS First Class Mail International, (all packages under 4 lbs), over 4lbs and you have to ship USPS Priority Mail International (very costly). Another tip: you can't print international labels through Etsy without having all the right customs forms - you have to fill it out at the post office (not that hard, just can't do it online as easily). It really is a good idea to allow international buyers though - allows for a lot more sales, I would reccommend you adding that option. 


I just sold an item today on Etsy to another fellow homesteader - would be thrilled if you bought the loom!  In the future I might even have need for some of your mohair for my dolls...!


----------



## InHisName

Appreciate that ebay link.... will use it for sure! Added policies, etc- 
now to work on shipping. Thanks so much for your help, happychick!


----------



## Linsay2231

Hi everyone,

I added things to my etsy shop...anyone care to critique me? Feel free to add me to your circles too 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/WhereDreamsAreMade


----------



## happychick

Both of you should add a link to your Etsy shop in your HomesteadingToday signature like I have. Since I added it, 236 people from HT have visited my shop!

You both should also check out your 'shop stats' if you haven't already - shows every time someone clicks on your items, what search words they used to find you and what website they found you from. Plus you can compare how much money you're making week to week, month to month.

InHisName - your very welcome. I enjoy improving & making my shop grow, and seeing others do the same to theirs!  Great shop policies!

Lindsay2231 - You've got a lot more listed since I last visited your shop! You still need to add shop policies (makes your shop that much more professional), take a look my policies & InHisName's - will give you some good ideas of what needs to be included. 
The biggest thing you need to improve is your 'tags' (individual or pairs of words you add as search terms when listing). Most of your listings you don't have any at all, that means the only way someone can find your products is by scrolling through Etsy's hundreds-thousands of search results. 
For example: when someone searches for 'custom doll', unless you used that term in the first 3 words of your title or in your tags, you could be on page 25or 50, or more (most people don't look that far). If you add 'custom doll', you will most likely show up in the first 3 pages - a much more likely chance of not only getting your items viewed, but getting people into your shop to find what else you have. For tags you should describe your item with to-the-point search words that everyone would type in, also include the main colors of your item(s). :thumb:


----------



## InHisName

Love your pics, Linsay- favorited your sugar scrub! 
thanks again, Happychick!


----------



## Linsay2231

Goodness, how frustrating! I actually put all the tags in earlier...but I only typed them into the box and didn't press that "add" button so it didnt save. I did that for EVERY SINGLE ITEM! What a waste of time...just re-did it and set my policies.


----------



## wes917

I just ordered a ton of additional fly tying items after checking out the site. I had planned on building my surplus of tied flies for eBay anyway so going to give Betsy a try. Gonna start photographing tomorrow.


----------



## happychick

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Lindsay...But glad you got it all in order now!
Great going everyone, there's been alot of homesteaders who've opened new Etsy shops recently!
Wes917, make sure to post a link to your shop here once you get it opened! :thumb:


----------



## Linsay2231

I just made my first sale...one of my "creatures" for $30...how exciting!


----------



## happychick

Linsay2231 said:


> I just made my first sale...one of my "creatures" for $30...how exciting!


That was quick! Good for you Linsay!


----------



## happychick

How's everyone's sales doing? Been busy working in the garden so haven't spent as much time on Etsy recently, but we're still making some great sales.

Also, I know there are some new shops who need to add their links here!


----------



## Irish

I have an Etsy shop but it's not doing very well. Actually, that's okay. Hubby and I are doing an overhaul of it, plus changing the name. You can do that one time. I started out when I didn't understand what I was doing!! 

Plus, there is Bonanza.com. I have a shop there too. It's free to list but you pay when something sells. http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irishwin We are going to redo it also.

Hubby makes fabulous windchimes and we have quite a few to get pictures and posted. Then I have my jewelry things. Not much is happening on either one. 

I know that Ebay has a high fees but it does have the traffic. Am wondering if it's better to have the traffic, move things even if the fees are higher or lower fees but not sell as much, if any at all. 

As you can probably tell, I'm new to this online selling experience!!


----------



## happychick

Hello Irish!
What is the name of your new etsy shop? Once you are set up, do post a link here to it!
I have not heard of selling on bonanza before...As for ebay, it IS more expensive then etsy, but is does have more traffic. Some items are better on one site more then another. etsy is geared to more handmade & unique items, whereas ebay is good for collector's items, getting deals, selling off estates, etc.
There is a bit of a learning curve with online selling, but is so fun too!


----------



## Irish

Hubby opened a little shop selling wind chimes he's made. The website is in my link. Hubby doesn't want to do Ebay, so, that's out, for now. I haven't done anything with my Etsy or Bonanza shops just yet. It takes a bit of time to put a website together!! I don't know how people 'do it all'! There is a lot of online work for even a simple shop!!  

Anyway, I'm glad for all the advice and helpfulness on this site!


----------



## Irish

I forgot to say, my daughter looked at my Etsy and Bonanza sites and will help me straighten it out, to make it look more appealing. I've been clicking on links above and there are some cute things!!


----------



## happychick

Irish - I love your windchime shop! beautiful work...

Glad to hear your etsy shop is coming along! Do share it with us when you're ready.


----------



## chrishicks82

I am up on etsy now have a website also check it out 
HicksWoodShop - Home
Hicks Woodshop by chrishicks2 on Etsy


----------



## chrishicks82

Not sure if my last post made it on here but here it is again 
Just started listing on Etsy I make pens they are pretty cool I make a little money off of them but not much. I have a few custom orders coming in here and there check it out
HicksWoodShop - Home
Hicks Woodshop by chrishicks2 on Etsy


----------



## happychick

chrishicks82 said:


> I am up on etsy now have a website also check it out
> HicksWoodShop - Home
> Hicks Woodshop by chrishicks2 on Etsy


Hello chrishicks82,
Thanks for sharing and adding your Etsy shop to our thread here! Very nice pens!


----------



## happychick

How's it going Etsy sellers?! What's new with your shops? Do update and share here! 

Since I last posted I've created a facebook page and pinterest account for our Etsy shop 'Folk of the Wood Crafts' - still in the beginning stages but it is starting to bring in even more traffic! Joined some Etsy teams..

How about you? What are you working on?


----------



## Ifistav

happychick, congrats on starting the facebook page! I liked it 

Ifi


----------



## happychick

Thanks Ifi! Our page is still really new, so every like counts. 
I liked your website fb page - by the way, how's 'heart to craft' coming along? Really well I hope.


----------



## Mike Hotel

I'm pretty new to Etsy. I sell stuff that I find on the dump. No kidding. That and yard sales. You can find some good junk on the dump!

Sharpened Axe Mercantile by SharpenedAxe on Etsy


----------



## happychick

Mike Hotel said:


> I'm pretty new to Etsy. I sell stuff that I find on the dump. No kidding. That and yard sales. You can find some good junk on the dump!
> 
> Sharpened Axe Mercantile by SharpenedAxe on Etsy


Hey - thanks for posting you shop link here with all the rest of us! Nice shop - it sure is amazing what you can buy and re-sell, those ax heads are great!


----------



## jessimeredith

I've had a shop for almost 2 years, but never did anything with it because we were in Germany and the legalities/logistics of selling things and shipping from an APO were migraine causers. Now that we're back Stateside and settling in, I may start adding things to it.

It's: by Chance by byChanceonEtsy on Etsy


----------



## happychick

thanks for sharing your link with us jessimeredith! What kind of items do you make/sell? Look forward to seeing some things in your shop.


----------



## jessimeredith

Thanks, lol. Normally knits and hand dyed yarn, I haven't dyed up anything new in a long while though and all the yarn for knitting is packed up in a tote that got shoved into the back of a VERY full shed (sigh). That being said, the tote will get pulled out soon so I can get started on some hats, mittens and shawls.


----------



## happychick

That's great - I can't wait to see your shop doing well with you work! I know exactly how it goes when you move, or there's anything else that comes up - creativity usually gets put on hold. But I'm glad your settling back in and planning away! It is SO rewarding when you finally list a few things that you have worked on and made from scratch. Do keep in touch and update us when you have some things listed, so we can all favorite them!


----------



## jessimeredith

So...since it appears the yarn is going to be stuck back there a bit longer than expected I've dropped some of my photography on as limited prints. Fingers crossed that my amateur eye grabs someones attention! lol


----------



## happychick

Wow - looks great!!


----------



## RedTartan

I just opened an etsy shop last week. I'm working on building inventory. No sales yet and only a few views. I welcome advice from people who have BTDT


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I just wanted to say, RedTartans icelandic fleeces are THE REASON I now have icelandics. They were my first sheep.


----------



## happychick

RedTartan said:


> I just opened an etsy shop last week. I'm working on building inventory. No sales yet and only a few views. I welcome advice from people who have BTDT


Wow! Your shop looks great Redtartan! Thanks for posting a link to it here. 

Your pictures look good, your tags are great, you've already got a facebook page linked to it, A+! Your shop banner is just awesome, love it. Couple things you haven't done yet (really the only things left to do) are fill in your profile page with a little about you & the story behind your shop, and fill out your shop policies. You can see our profile & policies for an example. They are not mandatory, but in the case of an unhappy customer (very rare but does happen), already having policies in place can really help you out. The profile page just helps people see you as a individual person, not just a company on the computer - people on Etsy like things unique & personal.
Overall - you've really already done everything you can to make your shop succeed! Get your self in circles, favorite items & shops similar to yours so people find out about you...Join some fiber related Etsy teams, post a little in the Etsy forum and -BANG- your shop stats should go up.  Also, get as much listed in your shop as possible, try to at least have a full page, the more the better. I would say create shop sections but you've already done that too! You've only just started, so don't be discouraged in any way but not having any sales yet. This week has been super slow for us (summer holidays, everyone's on vacation I think). Our very first month we had about as much listed as you, (not near as much figured out though), and we made 2-3 sales. The next month we made more like 20, and so on. We got more listed, got more well known, etc. Keep doing what you're doing, looks great! Do keep us updated, and if you have any questions - feel free to ask happychick here and I will do what I can to help!


----------



## RedTartan

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I just wanted to say, RedTartans icelandic fleeces are THE REASON I now have icelandics. They were my first sheep.


That is so great! I'm glad you were pleased with the fleece


----------



## RedTartan

happychick said:


> Wow! Your shop looks great Redtartan! Thanks for posting a link to it here.
> 
> Your pictures look good, your tags are great, you've already got a facebook page linked to it, A+! Your shop banner is just awesome, love it. Couple things you haven't done yet (really the only things left to do) are fill in your profile page with a little about you & the story behind your shop, and fill out your shop policies. You can see our profile & policies for an example. They are not mandatory, but in the case of an unhappy customer (very rare but does happen), already having policies in place can really help you out. The profile page just helps people see you as a individual person, not just a company on the computer - people on Etsy like things unique & personal.
> Overall - you've really already done everything you can to make your shop succeed! Get your self in circles, favorite items & shops similar to yours so people find out about you...Join some fiber related Etsy teams, post a little in the Etsy forum and -BANG- your shop stats should go up.  Also, get as much listed in your shop as possible, try to at least have a full page, the more the better. I would say create shop sections but you've already done that too! You've only just started, so don't be discouraged in any way but not having any sales yet. This week has been super slow for us (summer holidays, everyone's on vacation I think). Our very first month we had about as much listed as you, (not near as much figured out though), and we made 2-3 sales. The next month we made more like 20, and so on. We got more listed, got more well known, etc. Keep doing what you're doing, looks great! Do keep us updated, and if you have any questions - feel free to ask happychick here and I will do what I can to help!


Thanks so much for the suggestions! I will implement all of them over the next few days. If I have any questions I'll start a new thread in this forum to ask so that everyone else can see how it's done too. Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Your bi-color fleece is awesome. mine are only white badgerface and creme.


----------



## happychick

RedTartan said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions! I will implement all of them over the next few days. If I have any questions I'll start a new thread in this forum to ask so that everyone else can see how it's done too. Thanks thanks thanks


You're very welcome - you're already doing so well! I started this thread a while ago, and it has become a place for everyone to share their shops & questions all in one place, feel free to add any questions here if you have any!


----------



## RedTartan

Okay, first question. This is going to sound silly, but I can't find where to add my shop's policies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## happychick

RedTartan said:


> Okay, first question. This is going to sound silly, but I can't find where to add my shop's policies. Thanks in advance.


Not silly at all! This Etsy article should help answer all your policy questions: Etsy - What are Shop Policies? . Shoppers can click on your published shop policies page right from the front page of your shop (will show up on the left menu bar under your profile pic, but it won't show up until you have created it). If someone is looking to make a purchase from you and are international, can they still buy from you? Do you do returns? Do you you ship Priority or snail mail parcel post? These are the kinds of questions buyers need to have quick answers for. The article explains how to find & create policies.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## RedTartan

Ok. I have added shop policies and profile information. Do they look okay to you guys? I'm concerned that my profile information may out me for the weirdo that I am.


----------



## happychick

RedTartan said:


> Ok. I have added shop policies and profile information. Do they look okay to you guys? I'm concerned that my profile information may out me for the weirdo that I am.


They look GREAT! I homeschooled my kids too, (all the way to graduation), so we have that in common.  
Only thing I would change is at the very end of your profile, hit enter a couple times, put 'about our sheep' (or something like that) & copy the part about your Icelandic sheep you wrote on your policy page; as that was well written & very interesting. Since the main thing you sell is the wool, I would say your sheep should be a part of the family/profile too! 

Looks great -


----------



## furholler

I have added most of y'all to my circle-I still have a few pages of this topic to go through. I am still on the fence about etsy.


----------



## happychick

furholler said:


> I have added most of y'all to my circle-I still have a few pages of this topic to go through. I am still on the fence about etsy.


Thanks for the adding/support furholler! You say you're still on the fence about Etsy - what is your hesitation? Concerns? Doubts?....I know I had some when I started - and now I have overcome most of them. If you are willing, please share them here - prehaps I can help in some way.


----------



## furholler

happychick said:


> Thanks for the adding/support furholler! You say you're still on the fence about Etsy - what is your hesitation? Concerns? Doubts?....I know I had some when I started - and now I have overcome most of them. If you are willing, please share them here - prehaps I can help in some way.


Well, I am not crazy about the lack of exposure. You list an item and it moves down the list instead of up-like ebay. So your item can end up on page 250 in a rather short period of time. I also wonder about the average joe out there shopping, it seems that most sales come from other etsy sellers-again lack of exposure. And it kind of has this "cliquey" feel to it. I like the fee structure...I'm just undecided. I thought it would be a place for my kids to make some things and earn a bit of money.


----------



## happychick

Furholler - Thanks for sharing your concerns! 


> Well, I am not crazy about the lack of exposure. You list an item and it moves down the list instead of up-like ebay. So your item can end up on page 250 in a rather short period of time.


There are over 800,000 sellers on Etsy now, so yes - sometimes you will get items move down. However, unlike eBay, there are other ways of people finding you besides just scrolling though pages & pages of search results. People can find out about your shop through Etsy Teams, other friends on Etsy who have added you to their circles & people who have favorited your shop. Not to mention forums (like this one!) - your number one goal is to get found. We don't just sell one kind of thing, we have a variety in our shop because we make such a variety of things - this also appeals to a variety of people. Get business cards, a business fb page, gmail, maybe even a pinterest page and people WILL find you! I'm still learning about ways to spread the word about our shop, it does take time. Our success has grown overtime, yours would too.



> I also wonder about the average joe out there shopping, it seems that most sales come from other etsy sellers-again lack of exposure. And it kind of has this "cliquey" feel to it.


Getting your items featured on the front page of Etsy is very 'cliquey', but from what I've read - it's over rated and doesn't usually lead to many sales anyway. Our shop does not carry 'fashion items' or 'modern decor' (these cliquey trends), but not everyone is looking for that. As for sales coming from other Etsy sellers - this is actually not true! Yes, we sell to a few, but most people who buy (from us anyway), their accounts say they have joined in the last few months, all usually very new buyers who don't know how feedback works, etc. 



> I like the fee structure...I'm just undecided.


The fees are awesome compared to eBay!! $0.20 per listing for 3 months. Now you can also list multiple quantities on one listed for the same price (i.e. knitted hat - 3 available) instead of paying $0.60 to list 3 times. They only take 2-3% of your sales I believe, WAY lower then eBay. 



> I thought it would be a place for my kids to make some things and earn a bit of money.


What kind of things do your kids make?? Etsy is a great way to make extra money - I hope this post kind of helped you in some way. After our success on eBay, when I first started on Etsy I really didn't think it would do anything, seriously! But it began to prove me wrong, and now I enjoy it more than eBay, which is full of mass producers that drive out smaller sellers - Etsy is all about small sellers. I still have a lot to learn, but enjoy helping & seeing others get their shops going. The way I thought about Etsy: at $0.20 a listing, why not try a few and see what happens?


----------



## shepmom

Just noticed this thread. I just re-opened my etsy shop after going on vacation(medically/physically worse) 2-3 years ago. My balance has improved and the extreme vertigo is mostly episodic dizziness now.

I crochet in bed as that's the only way I can. 
I've added some kitchen sets and some slippers recently. Making another pair of cotton slippers currently then thinking of making a lace, mercerized cotton thread shawl next...depends on whether I feel up to it.
I'll be circling a little at a time to support the HT etsyers.

One thing that helped get exposure several years ago was a catalog(assorted items from several teams, I was on Etsy FAST at the time) that was distributed in Canada. Participants paid a small fee to the folks that made the catalog.

Off to circle some of you.


----------



## furholler

happychick said:


> Furholler - Thanks for sharing your concerns!
> 
> 
> There are over 800,000 sellers on Etsy now, so yes - sometimes you will get items move down. However, unlike eBay, there are other ways of people finding you besides just scrolling though pages & pages of search results. People can find out about your shop through Etsy Teams, other friends on Etsy who have added you to their circles & people who have favorited your shop. Not to mention forums (like this one!) - your number one goal is to get found. We don't just sell one kind of thing, we have a variety in our shop because we make such a variety of things - this also appeals to a variety of people. Get business cards, a business fb page, gmail, maybe even a pinterest page and people WILL find you! I'm still learning about ways to spread the word about our shop, it does take time. Our success has grown overtime, yours would too.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting your items featured on the front page of Etsy is very 'cliquey', but from what I've read - it's over rated and doesn't usually lead to many sales anyway. Our shop does not carry 'fashion items' or 'modern decor' (these cliquey trends), but not everyone is looking for that. As for sales coming from other Etsy sellers - this is actually not true! Yes, we sell to a few, but most people who buy (from us anyway), their accounts say they have joined in the last few months, all usually very new buyers who don't know how feedback works, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The fees are awesome compared to eBay!! $0.20 per listing for 3 months. Now you can also list multiple quantities on one listed for the same price (i.e. knitted hat - 3 available) instead of paying $0.60 to list 3 times. They only take 2-3% of your sales I believe, WAY lower then eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of things do your kids make?? Etsy is a great way to make extra money - I hope this post kind of helped you in some way. After our success on eBay, when I first started on Etsy I really didn't think it would do anything, seriously! But it began to prove me wrong, and now I enjoy it more than eBay, which is full of mass producers that drive out smaller sellers - Etsy is all about small sellers. I still have a lot to learn, but enjoy helping & seeing others get their shops going. The way I thought about Etsy: at $0.20 a listing, why not try a few and see what happens?


My oldest daughter makes mini garden gnomes for your potted plants, although she needs to get some pics upladed so we can list more, my youngest daughter makes cute headbands and I like to tie knots. I recently decided to give the mini dollhouse market a shot. My wife has an elaborate dollhouse in mini and I started tying table runners, doormats, placemats, etc.. haven't got those listed yet. I know about all the stuff one can do to promote-I just don't seem to have the time to do it, although I do some from time to time.


----------



## furholler

Alright everyone, I posted my first attempt at mini dollhouse knot work. Check it out here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/104091388/beautiful-hand-tied-miniature-dollhouse


----------



## furholler

Here is one more example.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/104092428/lovely-celtic-knot-mini-dollhouse-hot


----------



## shepmom

furholler said:


> Alright everyone, I posted my first attempt at mini dollhouse knot work. Check it out here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/104091388/beautiful-hand-tied-miniature-dollhouse


Lovely rich green color and it looks well made.


----------



## furholler

Thanks.


----------



## RedTartan

Made my first etsy sale yesterday and shipped it this morning  WooHoo!


----------



## furholler

RedTartan said:


> Made my first etsy sale yesterday and shipped it this morning  WooHoo!


Lucky dog! I have a sale just around the corner-I can FEEL it!


----------



## happychick

Shepmom - glad you found the thread, I love you shop, beautiful work!

Furholler - I have NEVER seen Celtic knots that small, OMG! Have you seen my knotwork & miniatures in our shop yet? I can appreciate the work you have in those. Very nice.

Redtartan - congratulations on your first sale!! :clap:


----------



## shepmom

Thank you, Happychick.
Congratulations, Redtartan.

Furholler have you joined any teams? I just joined a promote team with 2600+folks. Check and see if there are teams for dollhouse furnishings, so you can promote to your key market. Go to community on Etsy then click teams. Search..


----------



## furholler

shepmom said:


> Thank you, Happychick.
> Congratulations, Redtartan.
> 
> Furholler have you joined any teams? I just joined a promote team with 2600+folks. Check and see if there are teams for dollhouse furnishings, so you can promote to your key market. Go to community on Etsy then click teams. Search..


I am a member of 3 teams but I will do as you suggest as well.


----------



## furholler

happychick said:


> Shepmom - glad you found the thread, I love you shop, beautiful work!
> 
> Furholler - I have NEVER seen Celtic knots that small, OMG! Have you seen my knotwork & miniatures in our shop yet? I can appreciate the work you have in those. Very nice.
> 
> Redtartan - congratulations on your first sale!! :clap:


I have, you do good work.


----------



## shepmom

furholler said:


> I am a member of 3 teams but I will do as you suggest as well.


This one might give you ideas of how others are promoting.
Celtic Knots - Etsy Teams

Tags in one shop with 7sales of celtic mini door mats--use what helps)

dolls and mini( like you have), miniature,home decor,miniature rug, miniature mat, white(ie.color),mini,celtic,dollhouse,rug,doll house,dolls

To broaden your market- think of adult use for those lovely, celtic knot work.
ie Mug Mats or Rug Mug Coaster....
Be sure the first photo is large enough to entice the viewer.


----------



## happychick

shepmom said:


> This one might give you ideas of how others are promoting.
> Celtic Knots - Etsy Teams


Fun - I'm a member of that team!  It's really the only one out there for people who enjoy Celtic Knots, though the team's a bit slow on activity right now.


----------



## furholler

happychick said:


> Fun - I'm a member of that team!  It's really the only one out there for people who enjoy Celtic Knots, though the team's a bit slow on activity right now.


I joined it a couple of days ago.


----------



## furholler

Check these out. https://www.etsy.com/listing/104639555/blue-tree-of-life-celtic-knot-earrings?ref=pr_shop


----------



## happychick

furholler said:


> Check these out. https://www.etsy.com/listing/104639555/blue-tree-of-life-celtic-knot-earrings?ref=pr_shop


Very nice! What kind of cord are you using to do knots that small!?


----------



## furholler

1.4mm cord I get froma place called Tangles and Knots.


----------



## furholler

My daughter got her first etsy sale today!


----------



## shepmom

Congratulations to your daughter. woohoo~~~~ Great feeling.


----------



## happychick

Thanks furholler - and congrats on the first sale!


----------



## MJsLady

I am thinking of putting some used craft books up, singer Sewing I have dups of and such...


----------



## furholler

I put a coulpe of vintage books in my shop. Check them out, the link is below my signature.


----------



## happychick

MJsLady said:


> I am thinking of putting some used craft books up, singer Sewing I have dups of and such...


Hi MJsLady! Do you already have an Etsy shop? If so, do share a link to it with us!  If not, feel free to ask any questions about starting here.


----------



## shepmom

Just joined this group- The Homestead. The Homestead - Etsy Teams

The captain has a target market thread.


----------



## happychick

Cool team! I'm joining to!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

okay guess I can ask here..... 
I'm looking to list soem small quilty items like tablerunners - some fancy redwork stitching or as a 5 piece table sets, small wallhangings, multi-tasking mats, etc.

is this something that would be good for homesteaders and do I work under "ready-made" store or do I have to set up my own store front?

RHT


----------



## happychick

Hi RedheadedTricia!


RedHeadedTricia said:


> okay guess I can ask here.....
> I'm looking to list soem small quilty items like tablerunners - some fancy redwork stitching or as a 5 piece table sets, small wallhangings, multi-tasking mats, etc.


On Etsy, the only items you can sell are 1. handmade items YOU made, 2. vintage items (20 years old or more), or 3. supplies (for all kinds of crafting). If your items you want to sell fit in these, you can sell on Etsy!



> is this something that would be good for homesteaders and do I work under "ready-made" store or do I have to set up my own store front?


Your shop is created with Etsy, basically you have a template page and you can fill in the details, add and create your shop easily by just filling in the blanks. Add profile & shop banner pic, add sections/catagories for buyers to use, write a profile, pretty easy set up. However you do need to think about how you will receive payment. Do you have a paypal account? If not, you need to get one (linked to your bank account). Etsy also accepts credit cards now, so you could use that until your paypal account confirmed and set up. You need to have at least one payment option linked to your store before listing anything for sale so buyers can pay you. 

One other thing - Etsy is VERY inexpensive, you try eBay and you'll pay lots in fees. On Etsy, creating your shop costs nothing - listing items for sale cost $0.20 per item (for a 3 month long listing), and Etsy takes about 3% of your total sales. Very affordable for creating your own website/shop online! 

Hope this helps, if you set up an Etsy shop and have any other questions, feel free to ask here! 

Happychick


----------



## sisterpine

Etsy makes me nuts and not in a good way. It is so hard for the average Joette to find anything!


----------



## MJsLady

happychick said:


> Hi MJsLady! Do you already have an Etsy shop? If so, do share a link to it with us!  If not, feel free to ask any questions about starting here.


I have the shop. I had aprons in it but got no bites.
Until I get my sewing room up and running there isn't anything to put in it yet. (Books are buried in boxes atm)

My goal is to do aprons and doll dresses for groovy girls and am girl dolls.
Branching out into knitted dish/wash rags and other house items.


----------



## happychick

Sisterpine - there is a bit of an art to getting 'found' sometimes.

MJslady - feel free to share your etsy shop with us when you're up and going!


----------



## MJsLady

Do you all think there is a market for vintage cross stitch and other type patterns on there?
I got a box at a yard sale full of ideas from the 70s, booklets and such. It even has a Ziggy one in it. Some I will keep to make but the rest I want to move out.


----------



## Irish

Hmmmm, I am going to re-do my Etsy shop. I have some handmade necklaces, sold one today through FB, but it certainly won't hurt to have another outlet. Maybe this time, I'll have it a little more together. I have more 'biz' experience now than back then. 

I'll let everyone know when it's a going concern!!

Oh, and if you haven't, would you like my Twohorseswalkingdesigns FB page?? I'll return the favor, be sure to let me know who you are and I'll like your FB biz page back!!  I have something 26 likes, I need 30 to the get to the next level, whatever that is!! Heh...


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, your all ahead of me. I've been looking over Etsy, eBay & Craigslist for way to set up a shop to sell jewelry (some home made; many vintage "used"..all sterling silver and/or 14-18K gold and many rare stones). 

I'm discovering everyone wants a credit card to set up a shop or website and I don't have any credit cards at all. The card I have is a bank card. I do have an account set up already with PayPal; but have no idea how to use it to establish a shop or website.

I'm also interested in setting up a FaceBook thingy and/or some type of "blog"; but have no idea how to do this.

Any suggestions would be appreciated as I'ld like to get all these accessories I'll never wear again sold for Christmas.


----------



## happychick

MJsLady - give it a go and see how it does! 

Irish - keep us in touch, let us know how things go and if you need any help!

Motdaugrnds - If you already have a established Paypal, you're halfway there! You can link a debit bank card to your paypal. As setting up an Etsy or eBay shop, it's really not that hard. On ebay, create an account (choose username carefully, as you go through a lot of holds on your money if you change it). Create an account on Etsy - again, think ahead about your username & shop name there. You will need to get right to work now, if you want a good amount of cleared money by Christmas from brand new accounts. To link your paypal to your shops sometimes there are holds/delays to confirm that you are a real person, etc etc etc and this process is neccessary but can take a few days to a few weeks. For etsy you simply fill in all the blanks on your 'shop' page, fill in as many as possible to make it attractive and professional. Some of which include a profile, profile pic, shop banner, shop sections, etc. It's really quite a rewarding process to create your shop from a blank page.
Once you've done that, get great pictures of your items for sale, and list away!
Feel free to ask any questions about Etsy in this thread, or ebay...Or just selling online period!  I'm happy to help in whatever ways I can.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Happychick I received an email from Etsy stating I needed a bank card with a logo from Visa, American Express or Discovery. Then I got another saying she (the one who sent me the email) used her bank card to set her shop up. Am I confused? Oh yes!

I just went over to set up a "blog" at "Google" and they wanted to "confirm" by "texting" me a confirmation code. OMG the only phone I have is the old fashioned dial-up; so there's no way to send or receive texts on that. Again, I'm stuck!

Connecting my bank card to PayPal concerns me in that my bank card is connected to my account I actually live from day to day on. Seems I am going to have to set up a different bank account just to use that bank card; and that entails having my Social Security check's direct deposit changed. Oh dear!! Maybe I should just stay with eBay and not set up a shop at all...........


----------



## MJsLady

No sweetie, you do not need to change anything.
Just take out the money to begin the new account, open it then put the money back, You might have to wait a few days and leave a bit in the new account as well, but shouldn't be much.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, I understand setting up a new account. Just take some money out of present and start a new one. The problem lies in the fact that both PayPal and my direct deposited SS check are connected to the same account; thus, one or the other will need to be changed to the new account. (I know PayPal keeps all account numbers they get; so it appears more logical to move my direct deposit SS check, which does concern me.) I will speak with my bank about this Monday to see what is recommended. Thanks


----------



## Irish

For paypal, I set up an 'Online Account' for things on the internet only. I keep about $2.00 more in there than I've using at any one time. That way, I can see anytime what has gone out and what is coming in. When I used a Walmart money card, I had charges I didn't recognize, all for $1.00 each. Strange. But I couldn't ever find out who they were from. Plus all the $3.00 fees for this and that. The bank account for online is so much easier and cheaper to use. I only use debit cards, no credit cards.


----------



## MJsLady

Chaning PP over to a different account is pretty easy to do. It takes a few minutes but over all it is easy.


----------



## Stiffchick

This thread is inspiring me to finally do something with my 2 year old Etsy Account that just sits there, and my PAID merchant website through godaddy! (yes I paid for it for the whole year, and have yet to list anything on it.) I go in spurts. I get great ideas, buy domain names, set up accounts, but never make the things that caused the idea in the first place. I think i just like to buy domain names lol. I guess I will have to stop thinking and start doing


----------



## Irish

Welp, I tried to restart my Etsy account and can't. I have to send an email to the muckety-mucks to restart. So, I think I'll use another email account (a free one of course) and start afresh. 

Anywho, when I do redo it, I'll post it for y'all!!


----------



## happychick

welcome to the thread stiffchick! :thumb:
Sounds like you need to focus, narrow down what it is that inspires you...And then go for it!  Keep us in touch and make sure to post your website once you get some things listed!


----------



## MDKatie

A big key to selling on Etsy is to refresh your items frequently. It does cost every time you do, but it also moves your stuff to the top of the list! :thumb:


----------



## Stiffchick

I know I need to focus more. It comes and goes in spurts. This past week or so I have been a wreck. For no particular reason. I have a ton of stuff to do, have made lists, but ignore it all. I cannot wait for the weekend. My husband will be home, he can usually get me to focus, even if its not something I want to focus on. I have a resurected Idea I want to work on, and my current mind set kind of inspired it. I want to start the labirynth hand quilts I have been planning. I need something to help me meditate and focus lol. Maybe that will be my first Etsy item for sale lol!


----------



## Irish

Stiffchick said:


> I know I need to focus more. My husband will be home, he can usually get me to focus, even if its not something I want to focus on.


This is me when my hubby's not home. Just throws a monkey wrench into the days. :bored:


----------



## happychick

How's the sales going everyone?! Any new members with questions?


----------



## MDKatie

Sales for me are ok, maybe slightly slow. I am getting ready to update the shop for Christmas items, but I can't find the time to sit down and list everything.


----------



## happychick

we have to get ready for Christmas too!


----------



## djb76

Hi! New girl here  To the forum and to etsy, I started my vintage shop a few weeks ago and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I'm a serious thrift shopping addict so it is awesome to make some money off of it. I've even had a few sales! And I was referred to this forum from a friend for it's awesome cooking/storage advice, so am pleasantly surprised to find other Etsians here! 

Here is a link to my shop: Vintage and handmade items by MyHeartsHome on Etsy

Any feedback/advice would be HUGELY appreciated!!! Anybody else here doing vintage? I will read through the whole thread hopefully tonight, but right now I have applesauce boiling, a coffee pot gurgling, and a naked, potty training three year old being suspiciously quiet in the other room. Best not tarry ;-)


----------



## djb76

Hmmm. Thought I already posted a few minutes ago - since I'm new might it take a while to actually post? If I just messed up I will write it up again, just don't want to double post  And Hi!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I have an etsy shop. It's been busy since the end of August, but I expect it to slow down quite a bit for me. My biggest sellers are Halloween/trick-or-treat totes and Easter baskets; that means my busiest times are September/October and February/March.


----------



## happychick

BlueberryChick said:


> I have an etsy shop. It's been busy since the end of August, but I expect it to slow down quite a bit for me. My biggest sellers are Halloween/trick-or-treat totes and Easter baskets; that means my busiest times are September/October and February/March.


Some shops traffic are more seasonal, depends on what you're selling. We try to have a variety so there's not too many slow periods.


----------



## garnetgirl

Hi everyone ~ I've really enjoyed reading this thread. I recently opened my Etsy shop, which is an extension of my local farmer's market business. I am very tiny, but have already managed a few sales! 
___________
My Etsy shop:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/GarnetCreekRoad?ref=si_shop


----------



## happychick

garnetgirl said:


> Hi everyone ~ I've really enjoyed reading this thread. I recently opened my Etsy shop, which is an extension of my local farmer's market business. I am very tiny, but have already managed a few sales!
> ___________
> My Etsy shop:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/GarnetCreekRoad?ref=si_shop


Glad you have found this thread helpful.  You have a lovely shop - keep up the good work!


----------



## furholler

I have listed a few of my wood carvings in our etsy shop, feel free to take a gander (the link is below). My two girls have added a few things as well-some mini gnomes and jewelry. Let me know what you think! I also started a Facebook page for our Etsy store https://www.facebook.com/CedarcovefarmOnEtsy?ref=hl Please go there and "Like" our page.


----------



## SundanceSurv

furholler said:


> I have listed a few of my wood carvings in our etsy shop, feel free to take a gander (the link is below)


Your carvings are very pretty. Cute gnomes too!


----------



## happychick

furholler said:


> I have listed a few of my wood carvings in our etsy shop, feel free to take a gander (the link is below). My two girls have added a few things as well-some mini gnomes and jewelry. Let me know what you think! I also started a Facebook page for our Etsy store https://www.facebook.com/CedarcovefarmOnEtsy?ref=hl Please go there and "Like" our page.


Hey, congratulations! Looking good. One tip I would add for your facebook page is have a link to your shop in the box right under your avatar picture. That way people can get to your whole shop in one click! 

Here's our page for a still-working-on-it example (there is still more I need to do to ours):
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Folk-Of-The-Wood-Crafts/410551565622892?ref=hl


----------



## furholler

SundanceSurv said:


> Your carvings are very pretty. Cute gnomes too!


Thank you very much, for the compliment and the "like". I put in plug for you as well.


----------



## furholler

happychick said:


> Hey, congratulations! Looking good. One tip I would add for your facebook page is have a link to your shop in the box right under your avatar picture. That way people can get to your whole shop in one click!
> 
> Here's our page for a still-working-on-it example (there is still more I need to do to ours):
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Folk-Of-The-Wood-Crafts/410551565622892?ref=hl



Got it, Thanks!


----------



## SundanceSurv

furholler said:


> Thank you very much, for the compliment and the "like". I put in plug for you as well.


Thanks


----------



## furholler

Sold a carving today! I am so pumped! :dance:


----------



## Wendy

Do you think hand quilted quilts would sell? I have several I would like to sell to fund a vacation this fall. They would not be cheap though as I have a lot of time in them. Do high $$ items sell??


----------



## furholler

Anyone know why my listings from etsy show up just fine on my FB page but pics strait from my computer will not upload at all?


----------



## furholler

Things are looking up, we got another sale!


----------



## happychick

> Do you think hand quilted quilts would sell? I have several I would like to sell to fund a vacation this fall. They would not be cheap though as I have a lot of time in them. Do high $$ items sell??


Wendy - give them a go! Yes, high price items sell on Etsy. On ebay everyone wants a deal, on etsy peoples price ranges are way higher. Make sure to get really nice pictures of them on beds for scale, as well as a close up.



furholler said:


> Anyone know why my listings from etsy show up just fine on my FB page but pics strait from my computer will not upload at all?


If you upload a picture straight from your computer to facebook, it can take a long time to load. Usually, if you see it loading, open a new window and look at your page. Many times your picture is already posted! Then just X the window that's still loading. If you have trouble with your pictures taking a while to load on Etsy, is is usually because of the file size.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Wendy - The listing fee at etsy is .20 for 4 months(or until the item sells). So giving it a try will not cost to much up front.

If a quilt sells its 3.5% transaction fee on etsy. There's also a processing fee from PayPal or etsy depending on the check you choose, which is another 3% (and $Â·25 for direct check out on etsy.)


----------



## Nimily

Etsy can be a great way to make money if you get known, but marketing yourself can be a challenge at times. For now it's just a nice little trickle of extra income that I'm hoping will get us through the winter/spring until my husband can start working again. 

I have two different Etsy stores. One is for selling my art and jewelry, and the link is www.etsy.com/shop/nimilystreasures . The other store is for fiber like wool and alpaca ( I have SO much alpaca! ) and dyed art batts. I've also got a ton of yarn I hand spun that I'll be listing in a few days. Edit: Forgot to put the link to my fiber store! It's called Spinning Lollipops and the link is www.etsy.com/shop/spinninglollipops .

If you see anything you like on there feel free to use the coupon code HOMESTEAD10 for a 10% discount. =-)


----------



## MollysMom

I just listed a new painting in my Etsy shop. I have had a shop at Etsy since 2006, sales have been very slow. 

Here is my shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/barbaralucore


----------



## furholler

MollysMom said:


> I just listed a new painting in my Etsy shop. I have had a shop at Etsy since 2006, sales have been very slow.
> 
> Here is my shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/barbaralucore


Lovely art! I started following you on etsy.


----------



## InHisName

we list on etsy..... sales are slow, I think our pics are not great, and perhaps need to pay more for better advertising. has anyone done that? they send emails regarding getting a front page ad....


----------



## InHisName

MollysMom said:


> I just listed a new painting in my Etsy shop. I have had a shop at Etsy since 2006, sales have been very slow.
> 
> Here is my shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/barbaralucore





Nimily said:


> Etsy can be a great way to make money if you get known, but marketing yourself can be a challenge at times. For now it's just a nice little trickle of extra income that I'm hoping will get us through the winter/spring until my husband can start working again.
> 
> I have two different Etsy stores. One is for selling my art and jewelry, and the link is www.etsy.com/shop/nimilystreasures . The other store is for fiber like wool and alpaca ( I have SO much alpaca! ) and dyed art batts. I've also got a ton of yarn I hand spun that I'll be listing in a few days. Edit: Forgot to put the link to my fiber store! It's called Spinning Lollipops and the link is www.etsy.com/shop/spinninglollipops .
> 
> If you see anything you like on there feel free to use the coupon code HOMESTEAD10 for a 10% discount. =-)


Love your art batts! yarn too. (are you on Ravelry?). and paintings, Nimly!


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

I have heard that paying extra for the Etsy advertising is not worth the price. You pay for impressions which show at the tops of searches. Depending on the keywords that Etsy selects for you( this in itself is frustrating) and your product type ( popular product types might have more people advertising) depends on how many impressions you will receive. This is not meaning that you will get views, hearts, or sales by advertising, but that someone searching sees your product at the top of the search pictures.

As for getting on the front page at Etsy it doesn't always mean sales either. I have seen a few who have gotten on the front page and they found out because of a dramatic spike in hearts and views, however the item did not sell.

If you really want to put effort into advertising then start for free other than your time. Work on your shops SEO. I am not on my laptop so I cannot see the source code to see what keywords you have selected,however just based on what I can see your store would get a lot more views through etsy and google if you work on SEO which would be for y o it titles, descriptions(for the products and store), and keywords. 

Given that you are selling products that others etsy sellers could use in their final products. I would also recommend promoting in team discussions, joining at least one SEO team to get good ideas of what SEO is for etsy and some promotions teams. Also roving, spinners,crochet/knitters, felting,ect teams could provide customers and ideas. Show off your items. Circle people and they will circle you back in some cases. As the number of people circling you grows you will have the possibility of having your products spread through favoriting. Personally I get a lot of people who view my items because I favorite one of their items. I have a few people who are favorite happy in my circle. This is to my advantage, because I can go to my activity and depending on the time of the day I have a list of 100-200items,treasuries, or shops to favorite. Favoriting or hearting as it's also called from this list usually takes 10 minutes, but the next hour my views and favorites increase dramatically for my store.

Ok now you have people coming to your store. YAY! You said your self your not sure about your pictures. There are light boxes you can build using a large clear tub, two clamp lights, cheese cloth or thin muslin, and a poster board. Given you are not going to be able to fit a sheep in it, but it looks like your products will fit. 


I am by no means an expert, but this is what I know to work for me. I started my store in December 2012 and I have sold 8 items, so I just keep developing my items and looking at what people are searching to tweak my SEO and items.


----------



## InHisName

What is an SEO? Do you mean on the about page, or the information just under your shop name?
Editing- went and looked up seo- search engine opt- so does it help to include more info just under your shop name? Also, how can you find seo teams to join on Etsy?
FurBaby- love your etsy banners! If I didn't have one, I surely would have bought one, as it took me forever to figure out. Great idea...


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Yes it can. The first few words should be keywords your going to use through out your store. If I am not mistaken this is something google picks up on. 

At the very top of the page on etsy look for the community link. Then teams. You can search teams via keywords. Each team has different rules. A lot of then give instant access others you have to wait for a team monitor to approve you.

Thank you. I really need to make more and post them. I have been proficient in Photoshop since I was young, so doing digital work is easy for me.


----------



## RebelDigger

Can you all please critique this for me? I am so challenged when it comes to stuff like this. How can I do a page just for etsy stuff? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002599232139&ref=tn_tnmn 

BTW I am in the process of looking at the etsy shops in this thread and following you guys. Some talented people here!


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

RebelDigger~oh my *covers my eyes* how lude!!! Giggles sorry I could not help myself. I like your face book. Do you also sew period dresses and accoutrements? I liked the action shots of reenactments. There are some at Etsy whom blog, I know that there is a large following for reenactment maybe you could take advantage of the time reenacting to get pictures much like you did and narrate them. Perhaps with Dutch oven and coal recipes or typical daily lives for women of that time period. Like a woman's reenactment side, I would not doubt there would be a large following for that.


I use an app on my Facebook t o link my store to my Facebook. https://m.facebook.com/EtsyItems?id=271773279601258&_rdr


----------



## RebelDigger

CntryDaydreamer said:


> RebelDigger~oh my *covers my eyes* how lude!!! Giggles sorry I could not help myself. I like your face book. Do you also sew period dresses and accoutrements? I liked the action shots of reenactments. There are some at Etsy whom blog, I know that there is a large following for reenactment maybe you could take advantage of the time reenacting to get pictures much like you did and narrate them. Perhaps with Dutch oven and coal recipes or typical daily lives for women of that time period. Like a woman's reenactment side, I would not doubt there would be a large following for that.
> 
> 
> I use an app on my Facebook t o link my store to my Facebook. https://m.facebook.com/EtsyItems?id=271773279601258&_rdr


LOL thanks! Underpinnings are so fun. Yes, I do dresses, the ones I am wearing in the action shots are made by me. I do need to get some dresses listed don't I? I will check out the app. Thanks for telling me about it. Facebook confuzzles me so I have not gotten a lot figured out yet and they just changed it on me too . Going over now to look at yours. This is fun!


----------



## kzotter

Here's a site to consider... www.fiverr.com Everything sells for $5. If you have something you make and can price point it at $5 then this might be another venue for you. I use a cad system to take people's concept, idea, product, invention, etc to final drawing. You can charge more than $5 if the order is complex. I've been on the site a short time and already have had 2 gigs (jobs, as they call it). Check it out.


----------



## viggie

I'm just getting started selling. I plan to list homemade beauty products, bulbs & cuttings from the garden, homegrown herbs and salves, and angora wool from my bunnies. I had to price things a bit higher than I'd like to cover all the etsy and paypal fees, but it was still a cheaper option than getting my own storefront which was my original plan.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/ViggiesVeggies


----------



## Fetherhd

I have had more luck with eBay than with Etsy.


----------



## WestFork

We sell quite a bit on Etsy. It is easy to set up a nice little shop and the learning curve isn't too hard. I think the secret is having a unique item and to promote your shop as much as possible. Etsy brings quite a bit of traffic to our product, but our sales improve when we are showing our wares and passing out cards. The Etsy community forums are a big help when you are first getting started. I think Etsy's Great!

Kevin


----------



## viggie

SkagitBrooms said:


> We sell quite a bit on Etsy. It is easy to set up a nice little shop and the learning curve isn't too hard. I think the secret is having a unique item and to promote your shop as much as possible. Etsy brings quite a bit of traffic to our product, but our sales improve when we are showing our wares and passing out cards. The Etsy community forums are a big help when you are first getting started. I think Etsy's Great!
> 
> Kevin


Your brooms are awesome!! Everyone I've shown them to gets all drooly over them


----------



## Quercus21

For me, Etsy is just one venue for me to sell my products. I have been selling off of Etsy for a few years. Each year my sells have gone up. My beginning was slow...... I haven't tried EBay, so I can't compare. My big "fear" (probably never happen, but....), someone for Etsy and a different person from EBay buys the same thing at the same time........ Right now I don't have the inventory to stock 2 stores.

Enjoy

http://www.etsy.com/shop/pkbrownwoodworking


----------



## Pigeon Lady

I opened an Etsy shop at the end of December to sell hand carved rubber stamps. I was really surprised at how quickly people found my shop even with no advertising. I don't do the Facebook or Twitter thing so was expecting to wait months to make a sale. Wish I'd done it sooner now. I'd encourage anyone to give it a go.


----------



## InHisName

CntryDaydreamer gave me a great idea of packaging using rubber stamps- here is my etsy link to the new pkg. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/125843399/bless-your-skin-goat-milk-peppermint-tea
Love those rubber stamps, will check yours out, Pigeon lady!
editing- checked those out- they are great stamps!


----------



## Taylor R.

I really ought to get a shop back up and running. I'd love to be able to sell some of my crafts, as I love creating things more than my family can use them. I sew, crochet, lots of kids' stuff, primitive crafts, etc.


----------



## lindsaysfarm

I sell on Etsy as well!! Hand spun wool Yarns and hand made items!! Feel free to check me out!! 
Everyone has such lovely things!
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TheLindsaysHomestead


----------



## Elie May

I want to sell things on Etsy! My time will come


----------



## Ernie

I sell stuff on Etsy all the time. It's probably the cheapest online storefront you can get. 

It used to be better because they kept the resellers off of there, but now it's starting to get overrun. Hard to sell a knife when someone is selling a "handmade knife" for $2 that's actually a Kershaw they bought at a garage sale. And Etsy doesn't seem to want to do anything about policing that.

If you want to do it as your sole income (as I do) and not just a side project, then I would suggest having a "Plan B" just in case Etsy ever cuts you off. Ebay is hard to sell on (at least for me) because it's flooded. If you search "knife" you'll come up with 30,000 hits and mine will be #29,990. They promote search hits for their "premium sellers" above the regular guys like me.

So while it's not optimal, eventually you can build up your business and your reputation to the point that people will come looking for you.


----------



## simi-steading

You've got the same grips my wife has about Etsy any more Ernie... 

She's been selling on there for several years and doing really well. Thankfully though she only sells vintage, so doesn't have to compete with those selling new "handmade" items that really aren't.. 

She has however started to notice a lot of flaky buyers lately... Will buy something, then half a day later say they changed their mind... twice now she has been given the wrong shipping address, USPS returned, then the buyer then backed out after she sent an invoice for reshipping after they give her the correct address

I won't even get started on the stupid questions she's started getting lately about items. If they took a half a second to read the descriptions, they would have saved everyone the time asking a question that didn't need to be asked... 

We're both losing faith in humanity.... Idocracy at it's finest any more it seems..


----------



## Ernie

simi-steading said:


> You've got the same grips my wife has about Etsy any more Ernie...
> 
> She's been selling on there for several years and doing really well. Thankfully though she only sells vintage, so doesn't have to compete with those selling new "handmade" items that really aren't..
> 
> She has however started to notice a lot of flaky buyers lately... Will buy something, then half a day later say they changed their mind... twice now she has been given the wrong shipping address, USPS returned, then the buyer then backed out after she sent an invoice for reshipping after they give her the correct address
> 
> I won't even get started on the stupid questions she's started getting lately about items. If they took a half a second to read the descriptions, they would have saved everyone the time asking a question that didn't need to be asked...
> 
> We're both losing faith in humanity.... Idocracy at it's finest any more it seems..


Heh. Well, as far as random sales from Etsy, I think in the years I've been doing it I've only had 3-4 people actually find me via Etsy and purchase something. I get lots of views through Etsy, but almost no real buyers.

Most people who buy my knives find me through other sources, such as the radio show, Facebook, or internet forums. Etsy is not the sales vehicle for me, it's simply the shopping cart and display gallery. 

I want to set up my own website separate, but managing inventory and a shopping cart just seems like such a hassle right now, and sales are down in general. My understanding is that it won't really pick back up until after April 15. When the government is about to take their big bite, nobody is really free with their money.


----------



## Lupine

You might also want to try Local Harvest for farm products. I did very well selling honey and other hive products when I had a larger bee operation.


----------



## anahatalotus

Etsy sellers, is the home made bath and beauty market saturated? I am okay but not great at making soap, lip alm, body butter, tooth paste, etc... As I have made it for family use only for some time. However I just put products in whatever I can find, ie old tubes or jars. I don't really have money to loose buying containers and labels if there really isn't much of a market, you know. I daydream of making enough on etsy to purchase booth space at the year round farmers market a couple hours away....


----------



## anahatalotus

Well I'm going to spend some time scavenging up different ingredients and try to toss together a batch of soap and lip balm and bath salts to take to the local health food store and see if they will carry my things. If not then perhaps I will see if easy isn't saturated with similar products...


----------



## jcatblum

I have lip balm, bath salts & soap @ a local boutique type store. Can't go the natural route there though. They want to strong scented stuff like at bath body works.


----------

